# 1950’s Mercury Revival



## dscud (May 10, 2018)

I wanted to share the before and after pictures of the tricycle that my brother and I destroyed as a kid.  Please don’t be too rough on me because I know that there are many imperfections, but my goal was to get it back to being functional so my son can also enjoy it. 

Thanks to ridingtoy for helping me out with info and pictures.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the before and after photos. Beautiful restoration and paint job on your Mercury! I like that custom seat top, too. That's the thing about these older, well made ticycles - you can give them a beatin' when you were a kid but they were built solid enough to be fixed up to keep on tickin' for a new generation of children to enjoy.

Dave


----------



## Casper (May 10, 2018)

Looks Great !! Good Job


----------



## Phattiremike (May 11, 2018)

Always enjoy before and after pictures, great job!

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2018)

I'm digg'n that tufted seat as well! V/r Shawn


----------



## bobsbikes (May 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm digg'n that tufted seat as well! V/r Shawn



WOW great job


----------



## rustyrelicks (May 11, 2018)

Might fine job !!! Where did you find the parts you needed ?


----------



## dscud (May 21, 2018)

Thanks guys, I really enjoyed getting it back on the “road” for my son.  I had a hard time finding parts, it just took a lot of research.  I used all of the original parts if I could, and had to modify/fabricate the front axle bushings and bearings.  I had to reshape other parts before getting them chromed because they were so bent and worn out. 

Ridingtoy...  do you have any idea where to find front axle bushing for one of these, or is it easier to make your own?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 21, 2018)

Very well done!


----------



## ridingtoy (May 22, 2018)

dscud said:


> Ridingtoy...  do you have any idea where to find front axle bushing for one of these, or is it easier to make your own?




I've never done any bushing work as yet. I know hardware stores usually have some neat specialty parts in their fasteners section of the store, in rows of small cabinets with drawers. You'd probably have to fabricate them if the store didn't have anything that could be modified to fit.

Dave


----------



## dscud (May 27, 2018)

ridingtoy said:


> I've never done any bushing work as yet. I know hardware stores usually have some neat specialty parts in their fasteners section of the store, in rows of small cabinets with drawers. You'd probably have to fabricate them if the store didn't have anything that could be modified to fit.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave, that is what I figured. I actually found some on EBay that worked, but I had to turn them down a little bit on a lathe. They are plastic, so I guess I’ll see how long they’ll last.


----------

